# Embarassing, Funny, Crazy, or Interesting things you do at horse shows!



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

OH MY!! lol

Well I remember one horse show my friend couldnt get her english boots off and she had a western class in like 15 mins and still needed to change get tacked up and then school her horse in western so we had to literally take to coat irons on each side othe the boot and there were these little holder thingys to hook them onto the boot and we had to have two people on each side and pull as hard as we could. Still took us like 10 mins. Luckily she made it to her class. I think I have a pic of us doing that somewhere...I have to find it and post it.

One thing I always do is i drink one rockstar quava energy drink before each show. I dont know why but I do. I gets me pumped but also calms my nerves for some reason I thought those things were supposed to do the opposite:lol:

Ill have to think of some more cause I know I have tons.......


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 26, 2008)

Years ago I was in a schooling show riding a school horse that pulled a tendon in a my class, and the trainer took him out of the show. I needed another horse, so my friend ran into the school horse pasture and grabbed the first horse she saw. He had just finshined rolling in "mud" that was laced with pee...so she and another friend frantically "groomed" him as we were running out of time. This of course occured during classes and we had little time to get him warmed up! 
As the day wore on, he got a little fregrant(sp?) to say the least....but bless his little heart and the judges good attitude we took first in out working hunter class!!


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

When I ride in a show and my friend takes pictures I always have this odd look on my face. She says it's because I'm concentrating but I always wonder what people think when I ride by! I bet I have alot more too!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

haha well one of the memories that is embedded in my mind is that at my first show Blue and I had just done our W-T-C class and I got 6th. This is coming off a 2nd in our W-T class so I was on my high horse so to speak. And I come out crying and my grandma gave me a doller bill to whipe my eyes with! We have a picture of my little 7 year old face being whiped by a doller! It's HALARIOUS! :lol:


----------



## RubaiyateBandit (Jan 25, 2009)

At Dante's very first show, he kept untying himself and the other horses around him, so we put him in the trailer while I was showing my mare. Halfway through my show, I was told to report to my trailer. Dante had climbed up into the hay manger and gotten stuck, and my parents couldn't figure out how to coax him down without hurting someone. XD

Dante's second halter show, I had to longe him like crazy before the show to settle him down, and during the show I could just see in his eyes that he wanted so badly to dance around. When they finally announced his placing (third! ^_^ ), he squealed and reared up so suddenly that I almost fell over. Then he pranced the entire way out of the arena. It was hilarious! XD


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

omg everyone !! these are pretty funny!!!  ... keep um coming


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

The beautiful dapple grey Arabian gelding I was showing in showmanship decided to roll in the fresh dirt while I was being inspected. 


We didn't place in THAT class! :lol:


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

aww .. ^ hehe i saw a little kids horse do that .. it was so funny the girls face was like OMG my horse just did what!?!!?! and like she couldnt control it so she just had this given up look on her face .. it was funny .. but i felt bad for her too hehe


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, I wasn't going to get after him for doing what comes naturally. I just figured out that he was especially tempted by freshly worked, moist arena dirt, and kept him busy. :lol:


I still got high point for that day anyways.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

thats always good lol


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

i forgot to bring my helmet to a barrel class in the class you have to wear a helmet if you are under 18. so i had to gallop to the barn and grab it.


----------

